# Seventh Heaven Pro or EW Spaces 2?



## bengoss (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey guys,
Can’t decide on these two. Great deals for Black Friday but I can’t get them both
Mainly will be using them for orchestral mockups. 
I own Altiverb and FabFilter Pro R.
Thanks and happy shopping!
Ben


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm going to suggest Seventh Heaven only because I think Spaces may be a little duplicative with Altiverb. 

I'm trying to decide whether to get Seventh Heaven or Sonsig, and if Seventh Heaven, whether I need the pro version or if the regular is good enough. Decisions are a pain.


----------



## star.keys (Nov 29, 2019)

Would you pay me commission if I suggest that you already have what you need?  SpacesII is awesome. SH Pro has a specific color so please see if you like it.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 29, 2019)

Is there a cheaper way to get Seventh Heaven than on the website?


----------



## Denkii (Nov 29, 2019)

Only through classifieds.
Alternatively you could break into a music store and steal a real M7.


----------



## Andoran (Nov 29, 2019)

I have Spaces II, Seventh Heaven Pro, Nimbus, and Sonsig...all top tier reverbs. What I tend to do is use Spaces II or Seventh heaven on the orchesta busses, and then use sonsig as a glue reverb on the mix buss for any additional instrumentation. I like to combine convolution verbs for the space and algorithmic verbs to add dynamic motion. Sonsig is probably the best sounding verb I have ever used, although I am extremely tempted to pick up Relabs VSR S24 (the very best TC6000 emulation plugin you can buy imo) for black friday.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 29, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Alternatively you could break into a music store and steal a real M7.


Let's go! 

Yeah, just kidding. Say, do you know any music stores that actually have it in stock?


----------



## Denkii (Nov 29, 2019)

I am not from LA so I cannot help you with that


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 29, 2019)

Denkii said:


> I am not from LA so I cannot help you with that


I really don't know where you would buy one walking into a store. I think I looked at one point, found out how much it was, and decided it wasn't that necessary to my music making. It wasn't from an LA store either.


----------



## Vin (Nov 29, 2019)

bengoss said:


> Hey guys,
> Can’t decide on these two. Great deals for Black Friday but I can’t get them both
> Mainly will be using them for orchestral mockups.
> I own Altiverb and FabFilter Pro R.
> ...



With those two, you're already well covered - Spaces would probably be redundant since you have Altiverb for convolution and Pro-R has a clean character just like Seventh Heaven (I did prefer it to Pro-R though).

If you'd like another flavor to complement your current toolbox, I'd suggest Relab LX480 (RHall or Full) or VSR S24.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 29, 2019)

I have both, my top pick is 7th heaven. It has this beautiful warmth but maintains clarity, if that makes any sense. but It depends I guess. Certain libraries go well with either spaces II or 7th heaven. For example, Spaces II tends to brighten up the sounds, so it goes nicely with the darker CSS to brighten it up if you need too, or LASS which is brighter gets a nice warmth with 7th Heaven and really comes alive with it. one thing to consider is Spaces II is on sale like 85x a year, while Liquidsonics only seems to go on sale on Black Friday. But download the demos and try them out first. I enjoy Spaces II but was blown away by 7th Heaven


----------



## Cat (Nov 29, 2019)

How about the Lexicon Native Reverbs? They are on sale for $240.


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 29, 2019)

Exponential Audio/Izotope - R4 Reverb


----------



## bengoss (Nov 29, 2019)

Scalms said:


> I have both, my top pick is 7th heaven. It has this beautiful warmth but maintains clarity, if that makes any sense. but It depends I guess. Certain libraries go well with either spaces II or 7th heaven. For example, Spaces II tends to brighten up the sounds, so it goes nicely with the darker CSS to brighten it up if you need too, or LASS which is brighter gets a nice warmth with 7th Heaven and really comes alive with it. one thing to consider is Spaces II is on sale like 85x a year, while Liquidsonics only seems to go on sale on Black Friday. But download the demos and try them out first. I enjoy Spaces II but was blown away by 7th Heaven


Should I get the pro version of the 7th heaven or just go with the basic one?
Thanks


----------



## JT (Nov 29, 2019)

Don't let marketing influence your buying decision. Just because something is called Pro, doesn't necessarily make it better and doesn't mean that the other product is Amateur. I looked at both Seventh Heaven options and went with the standard. It has a wide range of presets to choose from. And if I'm honest with myself, I don't know what all of the dials do in the Pro version. They would be wasted on me. It sounds great and didn't cost much.

Pro R is my go to verb, but I wanted to add Heaven to my arsenal.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 29, 2019)

bengoss said:


> Should I get the pro version of the 7th heaven or just go with the basic one?
> Thanks


Agree with JT here, standard version is great too, can’t go wrong with it. I went with the full version to get more presets. But I made my decision by downloading both demos and running my libraries through each one to figure out which my fav presets were. the standard has great presets too like the scoring stage and others. i Still recommend downloading both and trying them out in real time, then make the call.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 29, 2019)

This is my problem. I could get SH standard now or go over my budget and get the pro version. I'm worried that the 30 presets would be just okay and I would regret not getting the others. Can you add more presets to the standard? I don't really need the additional controls. 

And somewhere in my backup drive, I have the bricasti IR files, though I don't know if they sound the same in a Waves IR-1. 

If I have time tomorrow between packing and running errands, I'll try to test it out.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 29, 2019)

I don’t think you can add presets to the standard. Even with the standard the presets are great. Differences are subtle. For example, in std there are 3 churches, while in Pro there are 4-5. Turns out my favorite when demoing was the South Church, which is only in Pro, but it was barely the best, the others were fantastic too. Honestly, the differences are fairly subtle, there was probably a bit of subconscious bias thinking Pro was better. But in standard you get great presets too like Sunset Chamber and Scoring Stage, which are 2 of my favs. One of the main reasons I went with Pro was to get the Cathedral (I like the large Cathedral-room reverbs), but it's not in standard. So in the end, you won't regret what you haven't heard, unless you demo it of course. They have the list of presets available on the product page, so compare between the two. I know your dilemma, I was there too, either path will be rewarding.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 30, 2019)

I have SPACE 1 for several years and for a shorter period, Seventh Heaven Pro. I really like both.
I was tempted to update to SPACE 2 because of the adjustable reverb time, but EastWest despises the SPACE 1 users and refuses any deal on the update : I leave them!


----------

